# Zoey losing weight need urgent help!



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi I need urgent help with Zoey! She is a huge runner to the point where she is looking skinny! i am currently feeding her mantience formula with chicken natural or whatever and Iams premium selects with real chicken natural there fat content is 15 & 13 I need something with a higher fat content ASAP specifically a brand I can buy at walmart as I need something NOW! Im extremely worried! please help me pick a good brand! Thanks


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I dunno if it's at walmart, but I have had to give Quinnlee Blue Buffalo kitten food because she's a runner and just didn't have enough weight on her. She's gained a necessary 50 grams (I had 50% kittne food mixed with 50% of her regular food) and now has just a little kitten food mixed in her regular food to maintain her weight. Also, I tried mealworms to help with weight but they didn't really do anything, even feeding 5 to 10 per day.

See if walmart has any good kitten food with a higher fat content than her regular food?


----------



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

I thank you for your advice hopefully lizard girl will pop in and tell me a few good brands I think I saw a post somewhere on here where she was talking about decent brands at walmart. I have to go to wmart because it's my only option I need something TOMORROW.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure what brands Walmart has (I think LG has mentioned Fromms, can't remember what else), but as far as what to look for - named meats, no corn, protein 28-35% and fat above 15%. Also no BHA, BHT, or Ethoxyquin. You may have to search through quite a few bags to find something, if you can find anything that fits that at Walmart.

Also, I'm curious, are you just in a hurry to have a new food in mind to buy because you're going to the store tomorrow and want to get it then? Or are you running out of food or something?


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

perhaps http://www.walmart.com/ip/Purina-One-Total-Nutrition-Healthy-Kitten-Formula-Cat-Food-3.5-lb/10448978?
But yeah, LG will know better


----------



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

Southernsweet- Thank you very much for the reccomendation I think I am going to go with it. The analysis looks good especially the 40% fat content! fingers crossed that it will fatten my little lady up. I'm so worried about her 

Lilysmommy- No I am not just wanting new food..I am truly worried about her weight loss! I have a whole container of her mix but it seems like she's growing tried of it because I looked in her bowl this morning and she barely touched any of it! I am praying that this new food will fatten her up and that she will like it.. Im really scared.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, I found the LG Walmart post http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=18564&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=walmart

Unfortunately, there really isn't that huge of a choice at walmart, that will be your only problem. Is there nothing else close? What about ordering online?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Was last night the first night she didn't touch her food? Or has she been eating less lately? If she hasn't been eating, I think you need to look for some other causes of that as well - how old is the food in her container? Sometimes they eat less if it's starting to get stale. If that's not an issue, she could have a mouth issue or something else causing her to eat less.

With her weight, how much has she lost? What does she weigh now? Are her sides starting to cave in? If they're not really caved in, but just straight or starting to curve in a little, she should be okay for a bit yet and let you calm down and breathe.  I would really recommend finding a better food online or something (if at all possible) rather than going with a food with iffy ingredients - Purina One does not have good ingredients, nor do most foods at Walmart. So it's not really going to help her much in terms of nutrition.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you have a farm supply store in your area? Those are common even in rural areas and carry better food than Walmart, like Chicken Soup (which has a great kitten food), Natural Balance, and 4Health (Del's only).


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

lol Dallas had the exact same problem,if you have presidents choice nutrition first kitten food is great! I but mine at no frills. And at my Walmart you can buy act1um and it has a good amount of fat in it  try those, I find the Purina one kind makes horrible smelling poops!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Plus the ingredients are amazing! Both have cranberry in them which helps prevent UTI ( I know, I used to get them really bad, actually had surgery for it, and had to drink cranberry juice and cranberries all the time.) And has helpful ingredients for healthy hogs ( cats for other ppl)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't have much to add here except that unfortunately you're not going to find any good higher fat food at Walmart. I just scoured their online listings and the only good ones are the mentioned Newman's Own, Evolve, and ONE Beyond foods, which don't have a lot of fat. I'd highly recommend trying to go to any other pet/feed store to find something better than the kitten foods at walmart, which really suck. If nothing else, can you buy mealworms somewhere to fatten her up with?


----------



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi guys sorry I haven't replied. My boyfriends uncle died yesterday morning so we've been dealing with that along with Zoey not eating adding to my stress.. I am going to try to answer everyone's questions that I can so first off Zoey has just now started to not eat and yes I have actually bought her some mealies I forgot to mention that.. but seriously I have been given her 4-5 a day over the past week. (50 comes in a tub) I have also given her 3-4 crickets in the past week,and honestly I noticed her sudden food strike after she ate the insects! Could it be that she's rejecting her kibble because she is craving the insects? I mean she absolutely LOVED them went crazy for them especially the meal worms! IShe even tried to bite my fingers because I guess I still had the scent on my fingers! Her food is not old in my opinion I bought it when I got Zoey and it has been sealed in a container so it can't get stale easy. I did buy the Purina one healthy kitten formula but it's called smart blend.. and it has 18% fat and honestly it was the only kibble with that high of fat! Also I put a few pieces in with her regular mix and all she did was dig it out of her bowl..- rolls eyes- so what would you guys suggest I buy online since that seems like my only option..but please nothing outrageous expensive it is however very close to Christmas and on top of that I have a one year old son to care for. Thanks for everyone's help and Im just wondering if my question about the insect and kibble sounds plausible? Thanks again


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If she'll eat the mealies, I'd definitely keep offering her those, she'll need the extra calories with her little food strike here. If you have to buy online, and need a higher fat food, my top recommendation would be Fromm Adult Gold, one of my favorite formulas. It's one of the only foods with small enough kibble that I feel comfortable feeding it to our crew without crushing it into smaller bites. You can order it here: http://www.amazon.com/Fromm-Gold-Holist ... adult+gold

It's a little pricey, but it's a really great food and if you just want to go with one, that's what I would recommend.


----------

